# Hog is afraid of everything



## Sentinel (Apr 3, 2012)

So I got my hedgehog Gunther last August a few days before school started and I have to admit, I still don't have to clue how to handle him. I tried everything I could to get him to get used to me and It got to the point where I was sectioning off a large area of my apartment and spending nights on the floor so he would get used to me. It took me a while to realize that he was deathly afraid of any light and even in the middle of the night he would often just run towards the nearest place to hide. He hisses if I even lean over and talk to him. 

I know that I really should have asked this months ago but I kept hoping that more time with him would improve his mood. So my big behavior question would be how to I wake him up and expose him to the world without pissing him off or him just freezing up in the middle of the room? He's a completely different hog when the lights are turned off, but I would like to be able to let him explore without waiting till the AM.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I would suggest bonding with him just bundled up in a dark colored shirt on your lap for a little while. Even if he gets a bit huffy, its still bonding time and it will help him get used to you, and using a used tshirt will help him learn your scent and figure out that you're not gonna eat him. There are quite a few hedgies that absolutely hate being in the light, and most wont come out til its dark and they know no ones watching. Just try sitting in a dim room with him for a little while.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

It seems to me like you haven't been providing enough direct contact. I would also suggest having him sit in your lap in a shirt or fleece blankie for at least 30 minutes a night. He'll never get used to you if you're afraid to handle him. You have to be persistent and not allow his huffiness to discourage you, otherwise he'll just keep doing it because it keeps you away from him lol. It's okay to have him out with the lights dimmed. Eventually he may get used to having a little light in the room while he's out of the cage. But, even more affectionate hedgies often prefer to hide their little faces from the light. It doesn't mean they're terrified, it's just more comfortable for them.

And as far as letting him "explore" on the floor, I would say just give up on that. A lot of hedgehogs don't really like exploring and leaving them to their own devices in a large area can freak them out. I know Hilde hates it if I ever put her down on the carpet. She will always either try to find somewhere to hide or just curl up right there on the floor.

And keep in mind that it may never be a sweet, cuddly relationship, and there will certainly always be some amount of huffing/balling etc. That's just hedgehogs.

Anyway, just keep at it. Things will get better.


----------



## jennybess (Apr 12, 2012)

There are quite a few hedgies that absolutely hate being in the light, and most wont come out til its dark and they know no ones watching.Everything will be better!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Have you tried putting an old t-shirt of yours in his cage? Sometimes that can help them get used to your scent. With my first hedgie, he was a total brat... so to get him a little less snuffy, I would let him snuggle up in the front pocket of my hoodie (well it was my boyfriend's old hoodie haha but it was my only hoodie big enough to fit his little fatty-kin bum in the pocket!!) and I would go about whatever I needed to do. I would also talk to him a lot while we were just sitting in my room, quietly and with a soothing voice, but I still talked, just to try and get him accustomed. It got him used to my smell and sounds, and he became MUCH friendlier over time. He was never an "outgoing" hog, but he did enjoy our bonding after a while. That's just what's worked for me in the past, it's not necessarily what will work best for you, it's up to you to judge what is best for you and your hedgie. Socialization does take a lot of time and patience, but hang in there and stay consistent with how much time you spend with him, he'll get better!


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi to everyone...
actually we kinda have the same problem with Unariccia too.
she's been with us for almost 3 months by now and on the 21st of April she will turn 5 months of age!  
she keeps on huffing at us, mostly depending on how much sleepy she is and expecially if we caress her on her head and back she goes crazy and hiss like crazy. if we hold her with a towel (in order not to soil out clothes with her poo or pee) in a belly-up position and very gently we try to touch her head, then she would waggle the **** away from our grip!!
but I don't give up!!! every evening now when we take her out of her cage to put her in the playpen, I would keep her for a while on my chest and let her take a nap with me...if I press my hand on her back, then after a little fighiting, in the end she would give in and sprawl on me (se the attached picture)[attachment=0:2my8o7j5]sleeping on mommy's chest.JPG[/attachment:2my8o7j5]...that's one of the sweetest moments ever!!!!  
but when she's more active and in the playful mood, then it's almost impossible to bond and she just hiss at me running away from my touch.
is this normal? do you recognize such a behaviour in Gunther too?
ciao ciao


----------

